# Phoenix Pd OIS armed susp with firearm and child hostage.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh.. and by the way fuck you News12.

Phoenix press release.





The Phoenix Police Department released body-worn camera footage of the January 9th incident. In it, you can hear responding officers ask the suspect, 37-year-old Paul Bolden, to put a gun down before one officer shoots him. Phoenix police say that Bolden was pointing the gun at his son when he was shot. But the view of him is obstructed in the video police provided. Callers told police Bolden was shooting at people while holding the boy.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Could have done without the editorial from Sideshow Bob.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> Sideshow Bob.


That was awesome!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

If he was just holding the baby and shooting at people, then yes, no danger and should have been dealt with by using PERF de escalation tactics: Retreat. Hide. Beg. 

Bad shoot. Baby wasn’t in danger. Only everyone else.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Fuck him, anyone who would use their child as a shield needs to be removed from the planet. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------

